# Red Sonja (2009) -Staring Rose McGowan



## dustinzgirl (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm pretty much stoked because I love Rose McGowan as an actress and because Red Sonja is absolutely awesome. According to Wiki Brigitte Nielson is going to be in there (the original cinema Red Sonja), so I think that is pretty cool. Robert Rodriquez is taking an un-official directing role, so if he's 'on the job' I'm pretty sure its going to be pretty good. 

Red Sonja (2009)

RED SONJA® OFFICIAL WEBSITE

And besides, who doesn't want to watch a movie with this as the poster:


----------

